# Zip File password recovery



## bing (Aug 18, 2003)

Does anyone know of any programs for OSX to recover zip file passwords?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't think there are any programs for any platform that can recover Zip file passwords... I'm sure there are brute force methods out there, but if you've forgotten the password to the zip file, I think you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## seann (Aug 19, 2003)

when i am at home, I will post some.

google is your friend
look for linux/bsd zip password recovery tools
they should compile over.


----------

